# vallitsevana



## Gordon Freeman

Pelkkä uteliaisuus 
oli vallitsevana. 

Miksi vallitseva käytettiin essiivissa? Mitä on ero nominatiiviin tai partitiiviin verrattuna?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Intuitioni perusteella sanoisin näin:

_"Uteliaisuus oli vallitseva"_ vastaa kysymykseen _"mikä tunne joukosta 'uteliaisuus, pelko, välinpitämättömyys, jne.' oli tärkeimmässä roolissa?"_
_"Uteliaisuus oli vallitseva*na*"_ vastaa kysymykseen _"minkälainen tunnetila oli juuri sillä hetkellä? Mikä tunne oli tärkein?"_
_"Uteliaisuus oli vallitseva*a*"_ vastaa kysymykseen _"minkälaista uteliaisuus oli, vaikuttiko se kokonaiskuvaan vai oliko se pelkkä sivuseikka?"_
Edelleen intuitiivisesti sanoisin, että vapaassa kerronnassa käyttäisin itse melkein poikkeuksetta essiivimuotoa. Nominatiivi ja essiivi ovat tässä tapauksessa melkein sama asia, partitiivi kertoo selvemmin itse *tunteen* (uteliaisuus) laadusta eikä niinkään *kokonaistilanteesta*, niinkuin nuo kaksi muuta.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos, Maunulan! 
Luulen että käsitin mitä on kyse. Alkurepäinen lauseeni näyttää olevan jonkinlainen persoonaton lause, päinvastoin kuin muuta kaksi lausetta. Se ei kerro uteliaisuudesta, vaan jossain vallitsevasta tunnetilasta, joten uteliaisuus ei ole subjekti, ja vallitsevana ei ole predikatiivi ja seisoo essiivissa, mitä tosi predikatiivi ei voi.


----------



## Marko55

_Pelkkä uteliaisuus oli *vallitsevana*._ 

Rakenne 
(olla) + (adjektiivi essiivissä)
on mahdollinen silloin, kun adjektiivi ilmaisee muuttuvaa ominaisuutta. Uteliaisuus on joskus vallitsevana ja joskus ei, joten tässä lauseessa adjektiivi/partisiippi voi hyvin olla essiivissä.

Muita esimerkkejä:
1) _Opettaja on *sairaana*._
Koska opettajan terveydentila on muuttuva ominaisuus, adjektiivin essiivimuoto sopii hyvin tähän lauseeseen.
2) _Nenä oli *punaisena* ja sormet kohmeessa kylvön jälkeen, ..._
Nenän väri on muuttuva ominaisuus.
_Mamma Pia - Kätteni Töitä_
3)  _Helenalta on leikattu selkä, eikä hän saisi kantaa painavia esineitä. Nyt hänen selkäänsä särkee ja käsi on *kipeänä*. _
Kädessä oleva kipu on muuttuva ominaisuus.
Posti mokasi: Helena sai kahden kilon maljakon sijaan 13 kilon videotykin

Vertaa:
_Pöytä oli *pyöreänä*._ (???)

Tämä lause on tavallisesti väärin, koska pöydän muoto ei ole muuttuva ominaisuus. Kuitenkin esim. elokuvissa kaikki on mahdollista, joten jos puhumme pöydästä, jonka muoto muuttuu, lause on oikein:
_Kun tulin kotiin, pöytä oli *pyöreänä*. _(= Pöytä on välillä neliönmuotoinen ja välillä pyöreä.)

Iso suomen kielioppi:
https://kaino.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=975


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos Marko! Sain enemman kuin kysyin - en ymmärtänyt essiivia suureksi osaksi siihen asti.
Kiitos kielioppillisista viiteistakin - voin jo käyttää niitä hyväkseni jossäin määrin.


----------



## Ansku89

Marko55 said:


> 3) _Helenalta on leikattu selkä, eikä hän saisi kantaa painavia esineitä. Nyt hänen selkäänsä särkee ja käsi on *kipeänä*. _
> Kädessä oleva kipu on muuttuva ominaisuus.


Lisäisin tähän, että tässä esimerkkilauseessa voisi yhtä hyvin kirjoittaa: "käsi on kipeä". Merkitys ei muuttuisi siitä, koska asiayhteydestä käy ilmi, että kyseessä ei ole pysyvä olotila.


----------



## Marko55

Mietin vielä, onko lauseita, joissa nominatiivimuoto on aina väärin. Näin on ainakin raskaudesta puhuttaessa:
Anne on raskaana. (OIKEIN)
Anne on raskas. (VÄÄRIN)
Raskaus ei ole koskaan pysyvä olotila, joten essiivimuoto sopii hyvin tähän lauseeseen.

Keksittekö muita esimerkkejä? Luulen, että tällaisia tapauksia on hyvin vähän.


----------



## Spongiformi

Marko55 said:


> Mietin vielä, onko lauseita, joissa nominatiivimuoto on aina väärin. Näin on ainakin raskaudesta puhuttaessa:
> Anne on raskaana. (OIKEIN)
> Anne on raskas. (VÄÄRIN)
> Raskaus ei ole koskaan pysyvä olotila, joten essiivimuoto sopii hyvin tähän lauseeseen.



Oletko varma, ettei kyse ole siitä, että raskaus/raskaana olisi vain irrotettu omaksi käsitteekseen alkuperäisestä raskas-adjektiivistä, joka ei sitten enää kelpaisi samaan asiayhteyteen? Vertailun vuoksi vaikkapa lehmistä puhuttaessa tiine ja tiineenä ovat molemmat oikeita muotoja.


----------



## Marko55

Mietin toki tuota itsekin, että kyse on varmasti erityistapauksesta. Kuitenkin ajatus sopii tuohon "ei pysyvä olotila" -määritelmään. Voidaan verrata myös muihin *raskas*-sanan sisältämiin ilmaisuihin. Esim. yhdessä suomi-saksa-sanakirjassani on tällaisia ilmaisuja *raskas*-adjektiivin yhteydessä:
olla raskaana - schwanger sein
tulla raskaaksi - schwanger werden
saattaa raskaaksi - schwängern

Raskaudesta puhuttaessa käytetään *raskas*-adjektiivin essiivimuodon lisäksi siis myös translatiivimuotoa.


----------

